# Armstong/Astana in Santa Rosa



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Anyone see him/them yet? Please report!


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw Levi riding with the BMC Team a couple weeks back on Tunitas. Sorry that's not what your looking for is it.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

not yet, but I live and ride in Santa Rosa so it might happen....FWIW did see the full Bissell team out training Sunday while out on a club ride


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

does anyone know if they will be doing a public ride? It'll be cool to check them out I think..


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

didn't see it, but here is a story from the local paper...
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/articl...=Lance_Armstrong__Astana_take_to_Sonoma_roads


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Our very own Ken Conley was on scene today...










More photos here.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I wonder what kind of deal Armstrong has with Astana. It seems odd that he would be supported by the team (even if not on salary) and not be required to wear their kit, even in training. 

-David


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Since he's promoting the fight against cancer they probably let him switch between the team kit and the Livestrong kit while training. But I'm guessing while racing he has to wear the Astana kit.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

If its like TdU, during the race he will wear the kit, but use the Livestrong schemed bike and helmet.


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

thien said:


> here.


Great photos! How does he get so close to the team? Amazing.


----------



## ti-tourer (Jun 2, 2006)

That's my sons pastor in the orange hanging on the back. Can't wait to hear what the sermon is like next Sunday.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

Who is the BMC rider in the group?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

> Who is the BMC rider in the group?


BMC rider is Scott Nydam.




> Great photos! How does he get so close to the team? Amazing.


Ken was in a follow car.


----------

